# Cheapy bits - Neiko, Yoniko, HF



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

just wondering what everyones experience with these less expensive bit are. Im looking at doing some basic cabinets (first attempt) in the garage and could use some raised panel and drawer lock and rail/stile bits. Looked at ebay and harbor freight (the raised panel set), didn't wanna spend a fortune and I know you get what you pay. I also know you can over pay sometimes for no reason. Will these suffice just fine?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Great question, I also buy the best that I can afford and really have had good luck,but I would be more then interested in someone buying the cheaper ones a testing them out and come back and give a review, if do please write a reveiw


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yonico are pretty good. Nice thick carbide, sharp, and nice finish. I haven't used the HF but they look and feel cheap. One that is exceptionally cheap and fair quality is Heletia or Heleta. Not much selection but their most expensive bit is $5. Porter Cable, Bosch, MLCS, and I think Grizzly have all rated poorly.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

These are a pretty decent buy and seems to be of good quality.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KZM0IIC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

After buying my first decent sets of Freud quadra cuts I will always defer to those bits if it's something important I'm making, they are the cat's ass. But I'm pretty frugal when it comes to buying stuff where I can save a buck. I'll probably get a bunch of these cheapies and let u guys know if they are decent. All I had ever bought was Bosch, Skil, Craftsman before the freuds and a CMT. I'm assuming some companies, like many, all get their bits from one maker and just slap different paint and label on it..so they might all be the same bit truth be known...


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

I wouldn't mind trying the rockler or woodcraft's wood river bits but they are awful proud of them when I could just buy a Freud or cmt for about the same..I've been scouring for cheap deals on ebay lately which lead to the original post.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've done that too and if the price is right they are a good deal, except the no name Chinese ones. There was a bit test done by Fine Woodworking about 8 yrs ago that can be googled and downloaded for free. Interestingly, neither Freud, CMT, or Amana scored well even we all consider them good bits. Some of the ones that beat them were BC Saw, Lee Valley, Infinity, Rockler, Eagle America, and Whiteside.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have bought some of the Yoniko bits, I got them as they were the profile I had been looking for, I was worried that they would not be good cutters but I was happy to see that they cut very well, normally I would not buy any cheaper brands but with these then there was not a cent in wasted money. I can't comment about the other cutters mentioned as I never bough any of them. N


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

There is a forum that has quite a bit of information on the types of router bits and the experience that everyone has had with them. It's under router forums - routers - router bits types & usage.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Most bits are foreign made so they have the funky names. Like everything else some good & some are downright dangerous. My rule of thumb, if I buy a cheap bit, is to first start at a lower speed and a piece of scrap wood (hiding the bit in the wood) to make sure the carbide in not going to fly off. I avoid Chinese made steel tools because the quality control process is questionable and voids in the metal ora poor brazing process can spell disaster. Protecting my body is more important than a few extra bucks. I know they or more costly but I have never had a failure with Whiteside, Freud, CMT or Amana. The better grades of bits will stay sharp longer, produce a cleaner cut, and in the long run end up costing less. Use the cheap stuff for the one time jobs.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a little bit of everything and any of the carbide bits seem to be decent regardless of the maker (seller, that is) for what I've needed to do. I do have several sets (round over, cove, etc) of the Yonico and so far have been pleased especially when I look at their price. I don't buy cutting tools in Harbor Freight.

Now, a little bit of a hijack instead of a new thread - my apologies first:

Woodcraft - I was in a store yesterday. I just cannot afford their MSRP plus pricing for router bits --- or much of anything else they sell. I wandered the store for 30-45 minutes and was, with the exception of the clerk, the only one there the entire time vs dozens in Harbor Freight ~500 feet away. Woodworking for most of us is a leisure time activity and often by those of us that are retired with a bunch less income. I think, and it's only my opinion, that Woodcraft and other brick and mortar establishments cannot survive with that kind of pricing as their product lines are no longer exclusively sold with many produced in China at a very low cost.

Again, my apologies for the sidetrack:wacko:


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

ok so I just ordered 4 yonico bits, guess we will see how they perform. Drawer joint, 2 styles of drawer door lips and a door edge bit. If all goes well with them ill probably order the rabbet and slot cutter sets.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I've ordered quite a few of the Yonico bits and had them sent over from the US to the UK.

I have been very pleased with both their quality and the finished cut and of course the price is great too.

I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Littlepete (Feb 17, 2015)

New here but not to woodworking and glad to see this thread and the opinions on bits and brands that seem to be ones to stay away from.
So, a few years ago I had to do some trim work for the home I was living in. Well, I didn't HAVE to, but wanted to. The baseboard and door trim was pretty old and beaten up. Happened to stop at HF and saw this set
4 Piece Face Molding Router Bit Set for Table Routers
Warrior - Item#68814
( sorry, can't post URL's yet).
Which I happened to be on my way to another store to surf for bits.
I ended up buying that set with a little apprehension. But I've been very,impressed with them. I made about 300' of base and enough door trim for 6 doors at that time. It was only pine I was routing but they did a good job IMO.
I've used them often since then with oak, maple, cedar, and more pine and have been pretty impressed.


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

*About to buy a router*

My wife and I just finished our taxes a few days ago, and I've decided to buy a router with my share of the refund. I think I've settled on the Bosch 1617EVS combo. I don't have any router bits and am looking for an inexpensive but well-made set to get started. I won't be using the router every day - just for very occasional do-it-yourself projects or repair projects. I am NOT a master woodworker by any means.

I've seen a 30-piece carbide set of Skil bits at Lowes for $99.99, and a 30-piece carbide set from Irwin for $99.88, also at Lowes. I also saw a 24-piece Apprentice set from Woodline.com for $89.

All feedback is welcome.

John


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

GoodRice said:


> My wife and I just finished our taxes a few days ago, and I've decided to buy a router with my share of the refund. I think I've settled on the Bosch 1617EVS combo. I don't have any router bits and am looking for an inexpensive but well-made set to get started. I won't be using the router every day - just for very occasional do-it-yourself projects or repair projects. I am NOT a master woodworker by any means.
> 
> I've seen a 30-piece carbide set of Skil bits at Lowes for $99.99, and a 30-piece carbide set from Irwin for $99.88, also at Lowes. I also saw a 24-piece Apprentice set from Woodline.com for $89.
> 
> ...


John-
When I first bought a router a bought a set of MLCS Router Bits that now collect dust because they cut poorly. 

Now I can't compare the directly to Skil or Irwin but I would take a look at the Yonico bits on Amazon you can get a professional set for $139. with a lifetime warranty and free shipping. Lots of people here have commented on the quality of Yonico. 
Might be worth a look.

http://www.amazon.com/Yonico-17702-...1426552845&sr=8-1&keywords=yonico+router+bits


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I don know guys. Can we really use our own experiences to determine if a bit is good or not? There are so many factors that come into play with router bits. The wood, the feed speed and amount of cut in each pass.

Also carbide can only be made so hard before it's too hard and becomes brittle. Harder won't sharpen as well either. 

And how do you know the bit your using this time wasn't made or sharpened by someone having a bad day. Maybe a bad run. 

I've heard the same bit get praised and hammered in the same thread. Which of them is right. 

For me the only thing I can say with experience and certainty is the more I spend on bits and blades the better they are. How much better who knows.

Al


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> And how do you know the bit your using this time wasn't made or sharpened by someone having a bad day. Maybe a bad run.
> 
> I've heard the same bit get praised and hammered in the same thread. Which of them is right.
> Al


Except for maybe the cheapest Chinese bits I'm pretty sure they are all made on CNC machinery which takes the "having a bad day out of it". There can still be bad runs because the machine isn't working or set properly but these should get caught by the QC of any decent manufacturer. 

As far as Yonnico goes, it seems that enough people have used them that I think we can safely say that they are good quality, especially for the price.


----------

